# Yes, more Salmon belly's & collars



## cmayna (Oct 22, 2016)

Needed to make more room in our freezers for this winter's rock cod, ling cod, crab combo fishing trips so out comes a bunch of Salmon bellys and collars heading to the smoker.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 22, 2016)

Yum. Very nice batch. First time I hear about salmon collar .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 22, 2016)

Looks great as usual Craig! Those would make a good smoked salmon chowder!


----------



## cmayna (Oct 22, 2016)

Case,  that's what we are considering to do if there's any left over from tomorrow's  final Salmon fishing trip for us this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokinadam (Oct 22, 2016)

Great looking Craig! I'd eat it all up...


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks great Craig!

All you need is a cold one to go along with them!

Al


----------



## driedstick (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks awesome craig,,,, 

DS


----------



## cmayna (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks everyone.  Today I brought about half of the batch with me onto my last Salmon fishing trip of the season.  Everyone loved it.


----------



## smokin kat (Oct 24, 2016)

That's some good looking smoked fish!


----------

